# Critique please!



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm just curious as to what you guys think of these doelings conformation. (keep in mind Finale isn't very cooperative) And just so you know you can be honest! I can take it I swear. :wink:

First is Ebony.
















And Finale. (sorry no rear shot for her)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Finale has her mom's face - so adorable. I just LOVE Ebony's ears she is beautiful.

Sorry am not good with critiquing


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I like both girls....they have awesome length as well as very nice rumps....Ebony is gorgeous the way her black coat shines. Finale's chocolate colored face makes her a very striking lil' gal.

Sorry....I just think that both are too cute to find anything " wrong" with either.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They are beautiful Crissa!! Hard to tell a whole lot when they are kids, but I think they are looking really nice!! :thumb:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

They are both nice girls! They both have very strong heads, lovely long necks, BRILLIANT length of body and adequate depth for tiny kids. They look to be correct on their legs. They both have lovely dairy character. 

At this stage I'd have to pick Ebony as the better of the two, I think she's put together a little better in the front end, a little smoother in her neck to shoulder junction, and a stronger head. Lesser things include a touch more length (I think) and a touch more depth.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Both have good breed charecter and nice ears. ebony has a longer body and better front end assembly, but finale has a better rear leg set and more depth to her brisket. 
they both look good Crissa!
beth


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I think they are absolutely gorgeous, Crissa! I'm afraid I don't really know anything about setting up / conformation, but I must say, they are awesome kids. I would LOVE a black nubian kid... you are so lucky to get two! And a good thing Finale has distinguishing features, I must say! Let us know when you get the paternity tests back.

LW


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Out of the two I like Ebony the best. Ebony is a perfect name for her, she is beautiful!!! I love Finales coloring too. I not good at critiquing but I think both are superb!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

Okay Crissa.. I went "all out" for you and gave it my best shot at evaluating your girls conformationally..

first, ebony:

strong areas: 
-beautiful side profile! She's got a very uphill stance due to her nice sharp withers tieing into her long graceful neck fairly easily.
- Very long, especially for her young age!
- good rear angulation and incurving thighs
- rump could be a bit more level, but overall it's pretty level and she is still a young kid

area's i would like improvement in:
- she looks to need straighter front legs when viewed from the side ( could be the picture but the look bowed)
- when viewed from the rear i'd like a higher tailset.. it brings her pooch way down and it looks like she is hunched up ( she could be in the pics but i can't tell.)
- I'd like to see more width in her rump to.. I like to see mine fan out from hips to pins. makes for a wider udder and easier baby delivery
-from what i can see under all her hair, her escutcheon is more of a V than a U.. less area for attachment up there, making for a narrower udder. again.. could be the pic
- I would really like to see more breed character about her head, distinctly with her nose.. I would like it more roman-esque

now for finale:
strong areas:
-Has good length for such a youngling , ebony's is better but i presume she is older by a fair bit
-BEAUTIFUL breed character in her head! that roman nose is gorgeous!  
-awesome rear leg angulation! and incurving thighs! go dairy character
- her legs appear to be much straighter from the side than ebony's

area's i'd like improvement on:
- I would like to see her with a tad longer neck that ties better to the withers
- I'd like her withers a little higher
-I would like a more pronounced brisket
-her elbows look loose

but.. you said she was uncooperative in the pics..

so work with them a little more, and when they're older we can do it again


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

me.....I like them both..........they are so beautiful...  :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Very pretty girls. Look like they'd win at our county fair. I don't know how to "judge" dairy so-to-speak. I only know pygmies. 

Nice looking girls though.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone! I'm quite happy with what Orion threw with my two grade type girls. :greengrin: I wish Finale had cooperated a bit more though, as I think she's better than she looks in those pics, but oh well. Ebony is much easier to work with. (but of course that happens with bottle babies. :roll: ) I think they are both improved over their dams.

Heidi; Ebony's dam. (the rear pic is old, sorry)

















Lyric; Finale's dam. (this rear pic is old too)


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yes i would say they are improvements over their dams.. you have really pretty girls


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice improvement over their dams I think.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> Finale has her mom's face - so adorable. I just LOVE Ebony's ears she is beautiful.
> 
> Sorry am not good with critiquing


I agree Stacey! Finale has Lyric's face and Ebony has Heidi's face. Quite strange really. lol :scratch: The only thing that I don't like about Ebony's ears is that she has good control over them.

By the way I figured out why I couldn't get Finale to cooperate...........she's camera shy! I got her to set up perfectly today! Darn little bratty goat. :roll:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Forgot to ask, which picture of Finale should I use on my site until I can manage to get a better one?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I like both of them.....it is hard to pick one.............use both.... :shrug: :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay I got some updated pictures of Ebony. Couldn't get Finale because I had no help. :roll: Get her next time. Forgot the rear shot too! Darn.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

she is just beautiful!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

real pretty .........nice new pics..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------

